# fish that like bright lights?



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

i have a 10 gallon with two 23watt compact flouresncents over it and have 5 neons that are petrified of the light. i was wondering what fish thrive in bright light? i was thinking danios but my tanks too small.

thanks,
joma

ps. can you grow plants in teracota plant pots?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning JOMA...

Your lighting is too high if you're going to have success with your tank. Too much light will result in abnormal plant growth not to mention algae will take over your tank.

You want to mimic natural daylight at 5500 K and to grow most aquatic plants you don't need more than 2 watts of light per gallon of tank size. You have more than twice that. Tropical fish spend quite a bit of time swimming in the shadows, so it's not surprising your fish are frightened by the bright light. 

You can definitely grow plants in pots, I've been doing this for some time. Attached is a pic of one of my tanks I use for growing plants in pots. It works very well. It makes it especially easy to move or stack plants to take advantage of lighting conditions.

B


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

You can also get some floating plants to block some of the light. My partner should be expecting some Amazon Frogbit. We're gonna see how it works.

You can also use Anacharis and Java Moss.


----------

